# "Officer" Bianca (CPD halloween costume)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This was Bianca's 'other' Halloween costume (I posted photos of her other costume here separately because there were too many photos.) This is the costume she wore this evening... We also entered a costume contest today, I posted those photos in another post-- Bianca was the "Big Bad Wolf" but I also put together this police officer costume for her so I wanted to get some photos of it as well...
I took these photos late this evening so she was kinda tired and resigned by that point, you can kinda tell that from her expression LOL.









Say hello to "Officer" Bianca













































"Don't you have _enough_ photos yet??" 









Sleeping on the job?










"Don't make fun of me, cat, or I'll <s>eat</s> arrest you!"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow those are great pictures!!! Bianca looks wonderful!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thats an awesome costume. did you make it?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderthats an awesome costume. did you make it?


I didn't make it exactly. I put it together from 'bought' things. The vest/harness is a pulling and tracking harness I bought on sale a while ago, then I added the police patch and collar/harness which I bought a long time ago from this store which sold (retired) police merchandise. The star was another patch I had lying around. I bought the handcuffs and the hat from a Halloween store and I sewed elastic on the hat so it would fit her.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Great pictures, beautiful officer - I think Chicago's finest would be proud. In the first shot, I think she's thinking come a little bit closer mom, gotta test these handcuffs, one for your free hand and one for that darned camera hand!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

That is a really cool costume. Well done!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG how adorable is she


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't mind being arrested by Officer Bianca! She looks sweet. How did you keep the hat on? My guys would have had it off in seconds......

Great photos, thanks for posting.

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

She looks adorable!! Great costume


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a GREAT costume!!! She's such a "trooper", lol!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueI wouldn't mind being arrested by Officer Bianca! She looks sweet. How did you keep the hat on? My guys would have had it off in seconds......


I sewed an elastic strap under the hat to hold it on. However, one good head shake and it was hanging from her chin instead.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Oh my goodness! How cute! 

I think she deserves a doughnut for playing along.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wonderful costume! Love it!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAOh my goodness! How cute!
> 
> I think she deserves a doughnut for playing along.


It's funny you should mention that... Sometimes when we're walking the dogs we stop at Dunkin Donuts, and they always give us free donuts for the dogs!







(It's usually at night so I guess they want to get rid of the ones which are getting stale...) Sometimes I give them a few little pieces.


----------



## dot_dot_dot (Sep 28, 2012)

*My puppy has a twin*

Hi Chicagocanine,

My 1-year old, GS pup (might be a mix GS), looks exactly like Bianca. The only differences are the white dots on his nose and the white tip of the tail. I woke up at 4:30am searching for GS Halloween costumes and found Bianca's pics. Totally made my day!

Ken


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for bumping this old thread Ken, I hadn't seen this Bianca and her costume


----------

